# Anyone tried ALDI fitness bands?



## Jonny Mac (Jan 10, 2017)

I just bought a fitness band set at ALDI £4.99

Blue band 160 x 15 cm 0.2 mm thick 47g

Red band 160 x 15 cm 0.3 mm thick 70.5g

Says Blue band produces (31.1 N @ 120cm lengthening) (39.1 N @ 140 cm) (46.1 N @ 160 cm) (53.5 N @ 185 cm)

Red bands (49.7 N @ 120 cm) (64.4 N @ 140 cm) (76.3 N @ 160 cm) (89.6 N @ 185 cm)

I was trying to calculate whether they have enough Ooomph to be useful. But in all the Theraband charts I see resistance is measured in pounds and elongation is in %

So on converting 160 cm length I'm guessing these "lengthenings" represent elongation percentages of 75% 88% 100% 116%. Of these Theraband measure at 75% and 100% so I will stick with these two elongations as a comparison of resistance.

With the newtons converted to pounds Blue is (31.1 N = 6.99 lb @ 75%) (46.1 N = 10.36 lb @ 100%) and Red (49.7 N = 11.17 Ib @ 75%) (76.3 N = 17.15 lb @ 100%)

The Blue band is 6.99 lb @ 75% which is between Blue and Black theraband and 10.36 lb @ 100% is slightly better than Black but not quite Silver band resistance.

and the Red band is 11.17 lb @ 75% which is equal to silver theraband and has 17.15 lb @ 100% which is between Silver and Gold performance is that right?

That isnt too bad I'm gonna give them a go get some cutting practice in and they will do for plinking or for ties lol


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Just have a blast trying out new lengths and widths! Try tapering as well. Sounds like you got a great deal on the material


----------



## Jonny Mac (Jan 10, 2017)

Thats exactly what I'll do mate. It will give me something to play around with without wasting my tbg. The pack also came with 2 narrower thicker bands of 60cm length 24mm width and 0.9mm thick. These feel more like the resistance of tubes or double flat bands so plenty to mess around with.

And just up the road minnie the minx seems to need new bands every time I pass.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm hoping the Sports Direct ones are the same. Keen to get a pack


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I'll be looking for them next time we shop there. Always looking to try new rubber. The price is deffinatly right thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

I don't know man, but I do know where I am going today. Thanks for the post!


----------

